# CW/CE Union Program



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

not sure what cw pay is but the company can pay you as much over the contract negotiated wages as they want to, contract wages are only minimum wages, i would recommend organizing in as a journeyman if you were in my neck of the woods, i dont know about idaho.


----------



## sparkysean40 (Oct 5, 2016)

So even though the union book says they would pay me 14$/hour plus benefits the actual company could compensate the extra 4$/hour. I'm just looking to make at least what I do now plus benefits, when ch is 18$/hour. You can't go wrong with union bennies.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Is this still the site help and suggestions section?


----------



## sparkysean40 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah it is.....


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Did you end up going through with becoming a CW?


----------



## JvmpMan (May 28, 2017)

Hey brother! Did you end up organizing? Local 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

What is the cw/ce program 
Is this like labor history we’re you have two years we’re your not indentured befor you become first year apprentice 

Or is it like a b program we’re you have diff rates than the a.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Switchgear277 said:


> What is the cw/ce program
> Is this like labor history we’re you have two years we’re your not indentured befor you become first year apprentice
> 
> Or is it like a b program we’re you have diff rates than the a.


The CW/CE program is a "new" feature of the IBEW to get a market share of the residential sector. The least profitable aspect of our trade.
Go figure.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

joebanana said:


> The CW/CE program is a "new" feature of the IBEW to get a market share of the residential sector. The least profitable aspect of our trade.
> Go figure.


In our area it is called Residential and contractors get a share of the market they were previously were locked out of. Union gets new members and DUES and the "R" electricians can after a time with schooling and licenses upgrade to "A" which has strengthened our local. 

Also, it is a place to park helpers prior to them getting into the apprenticeship.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

joebanana said:


> The CW/CE program is a "new" feature of the IBEW to get a market share of the residential sector. The least profitable aspect of our trade.
> Go figure.


Every local is different.
Ours they work commercial, schools, hospitals, etc.
Their not allowed on Las Vegas Blvd. or to work shows.
Everything else is fair game.
They are to have a JW foreman supervising.
Reality is a crew may be on their own while the foreman is back at the company office.

It's where they put the electricians already working with a few years experience. But don't have enough documented experience, can't pass the county journeyman exam, or can't pass the halls JW tests. Most of them have no formal training and only learned on the job.

It's a way to get more dues and undercut the JW's.
We have almost 900 JW's on book 1.
Yet 12 total CE/CW's on book 1.

They are sold on the idea that they can move into a JW place later here.
Does not happen much. 

They are advertised to EC's that inquire about joining as "cheap IBEW labor".


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

ok I got you I remember the teacher mentioned this . 

Our local has a thing called labor history witch is two years prior to 1st year apprentice , we’re you are not indentured and you just learn about 
History of ibew and the labor movement .

You go to school and contractors can pull you your pretty much cheap labor and you don’t get any benifits 
Till you become indentured as 1st year apprentice .

Their is no b or residential division 

The (a )members do residential for the contractors that get residential jobs same pay as commercial industrial .


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

So how local did labor history in order not to do the cw program 
Bc they felt like it could undercut the jw program . I guess it pleases the io and we didn’t have to do the very program


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

They dumped our indentured program a few years ago.
Think it was around a slow time, a year we didn't take in new apprentices.
When the indentured helpers were let go they all went to non-union.
The union had no place for them, and they weren't permitted to keep working.
They looked at it like we just gave the helpers some good on the job training.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If you go on you tube and look for IBEW CE/CW program and look who they interview. The CE/CW the company owners , estimators ,and the forman. Not the Joe Sixpack JIW's. I wonder why that is?


----------

